# [ GONE ] Hyatt Carmel Highlands, Carmel, CA  4/28-30 & 4/30-5/2



## RichardL (Apr 26, 2015)

Hyatt Carmel Highlands, Overlooking Big Sur Coast

Two rentals available - these are not exchanges:

1 bedroom 4/28-30 (2 nights) - $200

2 bedroom 4/30 -5/2 (2 nights) - $200

Resort Website:  http://highlandsinn.hyatt.com/en/hotel/home.html 

*Please click on my blue user name, and send me an email for more Info.*


----------



## nicfalc (Apr 29, 2015)

*Big Sur*

Hi -I PM'd you...........


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 29, 2015)

Try clicking on Richard's blue user name and sending him an *email* - that's what his post requests.


----------



## RichardL (Apr 29, 2015)

No longer available.


----------

